# The 24 Hour GSS Bitch Fest Thread



## Greg (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, everybody. I don't want to be accused of not allowing you all to express your opinions. I think we've been pretty patient, but I'm locking down the two other GSS threads. This is your final chance to bitch, moan, whine, commend the mods ( :lol: ) on the whole GSS thing.

This thread will be left up for 24 hours so get it all out there while you have the chance. Any new GSS-related threads that get started will be locked or deleted so this is the final chance. Knock yourselves out. And if any of you think your helping his cause, you're only making it worse so keep that in mind. Enjoy yourselves, and don't embarrass yourselves too much... :razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2009)

Bump.





(save gss)


;-)


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MR. evil (Sep 22, 2009)

Whats the harm in keeping those threads open. If certain people don't like them, then they don't have to read them. It's pretty Fg simple if you ask me.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Whats the harm in keeping those threads open. If certain people don't like them, then they don't have to read them. It's pretty Fg simple if you ask me.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 22, 2009)

GSS is sooooo last week!


I kind of miss his nonsense though.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## tjf67 (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay, everybody. I don't want to be accused of not allowing you all to express your opinions. I think we've been pretty patient, but I'm locking down the two other GSS threads. This is your final chance to bitch, moan, whine, commend the mods ( :lol: ) on the whole GSS thing.
> 
> This thread will be left up for 24 hours so get it all out there while you have the chance. Any new GSS-related threads that get started will be locked or deleted so this is the final chance. Knock yourselves out. And if any of you think your helping his cause, you're only making it worse so keep that in mind. Enjoy yourselves, and don't embarrass yourselves too much... :razz:




      "And if any of you think your helping his cause, your only making it worse so keep that in mind".  HAHA  my dad used to say stuff like that.   TICK TICK TICK.   I think GSS is a tool but he is not the only one:wink:


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

The final message from FREE GSS HQ before the crackdown...


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

Cripes, can't we just table the issue until 2010?  :-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

I just wanted to post in this "historical" thread.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I just wanted to post in this "*histerical*" thread.



ftfy


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Update - free gss hq under attack!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> Update - free gss hq under attack!



FTW.........This could be AZ's longest day.......I see a marathon tonite. Posting history will be made and it'll be a win/win. Excellent gimmick to amp up the post count sans GSS. Stay tuned, because this is gonna get really good................


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> The final message from FREE GSS HQ before the crackdown...



Please tell me more of your ways.  Do you have a pamphlet or literature I can read?


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

20:00 Update.. FREE GSS HS


----------



## andyzee (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> 20:00 Update.. FREE GSS HS



*Job, get an efin job you nut!*


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 22, 2009)

There's never been any love lost between myself and GSS. Even so, I have to admit I feel sorry for him being banned cause we all know how much posting here met to him. 

I guess I just don't like seeing people being excluded. It's happened to me and I'm sure most everyone at some point in their life and we all know it's not a good feeling.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 22, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> There's never been any love lost between myself and GSS. Even so, I have to admit I feel sorry for him being banned cause we all know how much posting here met to him.
> 
> I guess I just don't like seeing people being excluded. It's happened to me and I'm sure most everyone at some point in their life and we all know it's not a good feeling.



I'm with HPD on this one.

I didn't read the 'nail in the coffin' comment(s), so I can't say in the end (and it isn't my forum to say, anyway)... But I will say, there has been plenty of thinly veiled (and some not so) political talk on here that has never resulted in the ban hammer being wielded before... So I can certainly see how some would say that the mods were looking for an excuse to ban him...

In the end, this place meant a lot to the Steeze, and whether you want to admit it or not, he added plenty of value (read: Impressions) to this site... He is/was responsible for MANY page views (both his directly and those generated by his posts indirectly), and him going away will no doubt have an effect on the bottom line of the site.

He may have been a little out of line at times, but I found most of his posts passionate, amusing, and sometimes even informative (I never had a desire to ski blue mountain, and for the most part still don't, but I know that if I ever do, I shouldn't speed on Paradise).

Like it or not, this is a different place without GSS. It's quieter... 

I'm disappointed that we won't have any couch jibbing videos this early season, or a TR about a hill on the side of the road... threads like that showed Steeze's passion for the sport, a passion which found a home on this forum, and in some ways helped this forum blossom.

My entire time on AZ has been spent with him around (I joined about the same time he did) so I can't comment on life 'pre-GSS', but his character, devotion and voice is one of the reasons I kept coming back to this site.

I'd love to see him back, but it's Greg's atomic hammer to wield as he sees fit.

GSS or no GSS, I'll probably still be around, but I probably won't be refreshing as much, as I won't be trying to keep up with the Steezyness like I have been in the past.

*FREE GSS!*

Thanks for reading my rant.

And for cripes sake, let it snow soon so this board can return to normal!

-w


----------



## faceplant (Sep 22, 2009)

*kneel before Zod*

ok- been biting my tongue on this 1 but just cant resist a bitchfest
plus i better get this in before moe starts a dos attack or whatevr.....

not gonna get into what was said & who was warned or how many times
or who's the immature one
yada yada its played (still biting tongue)
bottom line- its gregs board anyway

all i ask is- is a permanent ban the right thing to do?
will it even work?

I mean remember when Jorel banned general Zod into eternal living death of the >_phantom zone_< ?
it didnt really work, did it-
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFyHTU8tg_0&feature=related*


well isnt gss in his own >_phantom zone_< now-?
able to read all these posts..............but not able to respond 
you can only keep a guy like that down for so long
you feel me?

so- I"m with dr jeff
temporary ban for gss
........to go with his temporary insanity
:smile:

.2


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> FTW.........This could be AZ's longest day.......I see a marathon tonite. Posting history will be made and it'll be a win/win. Excellent gimmick to amp up the post count sans GSS. Stay tuned, because this is gonna get really good................


HAHAHA!  I'm actually off from work tomorrow.  Bring on the marathon!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Too bad, so sad.  Greg's board, Greg's rules.


Although I am laughing at DMC's videos.:wink:


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> The final message from FREE GSS HQ before the crackdown...



I laughed my a$$ off on that one... thank you. By the way, I still want my t-shirt....

To the mods; I'm newbie-worthless here but please hear me out;

1) You banned him originally on the "9/11 is sacred" angle.
2) Then you switched gears and said it was a result of cumulative behaivor.

Don't add up. To be fair, from what I have seen here you have been generaly very good but I just don't understand this particular desicion. 

To the lurking GSS:

1) your passion to skiing is unquestionable. For that reason I love reading the 5% of your posts that reflect that.
2) Your 30 yo, That caries certain expectations on "how you play". Time to walk away from the computer before hitting the send button. Trust me, you'll be glad you did.
3) Hope I get to meet you at Blue. I'll be the guy at the upper (gaper) lot during lunch grilling burgers for my boys.


Any snow guns going on yet?.....


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

Of course, the TRICK is, Greg is gonna turn on thread ads on this puppy and make a bit 'o cashage!  :-D


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 22, 2009)

Complaints to a TV network about it's programing or to a publication about it's contents will get a cursory letter from some middle management shlub or shlubette. Much more effect is gotten by complaining to the advertisers of said programing.


----------



## marcski (Sep 22, 2009)

Bogus.  Horribly Bogus.  I think W Jenness' post was very accurate....

Just read all this stuff....I don't think  the Mod Squad got as many PM's as have been written in support of GSS in the many GSS threads.

To sacrifice the many (supporters) for the few (distractors) is just so uncivilized, unvulcan (remember Spock's quote from ST2?) and just not very cool...something very not supportive of the ski lifestyle!

*Free GSS*


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 22, 2009)

Yawn!.... is this all you got?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

*From an undisclosed location in Shredgnaristan*

:uzi::flame:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> 20:00 Update.. FREE GSS HS



I see an Oscar in your future...been laughing my ass off!  

Okay, my $.02;

love 'em, hate 'em or somewhere in the middle, I think its BS that you're going to censor any and all future GSS related forums.  This is a community forum,without all of the people on here posting and being involved this place wouldn't exist...it would just be Greg and a few of his buddies sending each other emails about seeded bumps.  It takes a village...and we're all village people here, newbies, 5k count posters, mods, sundowners, snowboarders, bumpers, stoners, moms, dads, gapers and rippers.  

Here's something quite a few members of the community obviously want to continue to talk about but you've threatened...no, promised, to put a stop to it.  You've decided to ignore certain members of the community whose opinion you disagree with...and even worse than just ignoring it, you're BANNING us from talking about it.  

The story is GSS broke the rules for a long time and flaunted it, got warning after warning, etc...he did not respect your authority (someone please dig up the cartman video).  So, okay, I can get it, may not agree with it..but I can understand it...rules are rules...can't speed, don't walk your dog on the beach, no skateboarding on sidewalks, etc...if we didn't follow these types of rules it would be anarchy.  But what rule are you enforcing by banning the entire community from talking about GSS?  Did I miss this one in the forum rules?  I get locking threads where people get nasty or hostile towards each other...but banning an entire topic because you don't like it...seems pretty paranoid and petty.   

So, DMC, its time for another video...its not just GSS that needs to be freed, its the entire AZ community.  This isn't China...its not Russia, Iran, or North Korea,,,its the freaking chatweb, its the AZ in the good ole US of A...FREE THE AZ :flag:  POWDER TO THE PEOPLE


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> :uzi::flame:



OMG.... you guys are killing me! thx 

This stuff is priceless......


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2009)

marcski said:


> To sacrifice the many (supporters) for the few (distractors) is just so uncivilized,



Or it could be they dont run around crying about it.

Just like the majority of us dont spend all of our time skiing bumps at sundown, but you would think so by how much it is posted about.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> :uzi::flame:



I'm sensing some competition heating up in the Oscar race!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I see an Oscar in your future...been laughing my ass off!
> 
> Okay, my $.02;
> 
> ...



*Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!*


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> And if any of you think your helping his cause, you're only making it worse so keep that in mind.



Kinda stacking the deck, don't you think so?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been keeping quiet through this and keep my opinion to myself. Spending 10 years + in moderating both at Epic and other forums, I can assure you banning a member is is never taken lightly and is always well discussed and is truly the last resort. 

GSS hangs out as PASR, if you want to chat with him I am sure you are welcome to head over there. But to keep complaining about it here is unfair and disrespectful to the site owners here. If you don't like the guidelines set up, you are welcome to start your own forum.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm just amazed that so many of you legitimately are GSS groupies and waging jihad :lol: for some person you've never even met.   The funny thing is, he went on campaign to recruit you all from the very start, had no shame in admitting his post whoredom.   The guys desire for 100% attention and devotion all the time is something to behold and many of you suckers lap it up like a crappy top 40 tune.

To be honest, some of the defense of steeze and the blind adoration by many of the fools here trying to reinstate him is more entertaining to me than the often funny posts by the man, the myth, the steeze, himself.  

The mods get criticized from time to time of taking the internet too seriously.......but I think the steeze jihadist need to mellow a bit more.  

that said, I back Greg's stance on enough is enough.  Ultimately such threads turns into giant flame wars and total negativity, which can get down right ugly to sort through.  Yes, anyone can skip over the gss threads (ya'll can also skip over sundown threads too   )  but at some point ya gotta just be real with the fact that old yeller and coming back :lol:  

.........but don't cry........old yellar might not be coming back to alpinezone........but you can pet him all you want and keep letting him hump your leg while he simultaneously pisses in your water bowl.......

HERE:

Ya'll can have as much steeze as you want.................Andyzee, here's a layup.  Steeze is 24/7full monty at www.noshitzone.com   100% unadulterated steeze.  It's like Satelitte Howard Stern, but for Steeze.

signed,

resident moderhater dhs

I know, it also sucked for the Griswalds to find wally world closed.  Feel free to shoot me in the ass with a bb gun on a roller coster :razz:


----------



## ccskier (Sep 22, 2009)

I have said it before, if steeze was/is such a nuisance than also permanately delete all of his post/threads, etc... and then use that data when speaking with sponsors.  I bet that the amount of posts he generated would be detrimental when sharing information with prospects.  Thats all I have on the subject.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The mods get criticized from time to time of taking the internet too seriously.......but I think the steeze jihadist need to mellow a bit more.



Dude... We're just havin fun... You got to get the joke.. 

I really think your taking the internet too seriously..   really....


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> Dude... We're just havin fun... You got to get the joke..
> 
> I really think your taking the internet too seriously..   really....



back in your cave before I have my sniper trailboss gun you down


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 22, 2009)

oh man this is some funny shit. 
i'm no fan of the grilled-he's really not that steezy-cheezy either on the net or on the hill, but i think you guys really are missing the big picture


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> Dude... We're just havin fun... You got to get the joke..
> 
> I really think your taking the internet too seriously..   really....



+1.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> +1.



easy with the +1s killer

they get corporal dmc all sorts a pissed :razz:


----------



## ccskier (Sep 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> back in your cave before I have my sniper trailboss gun you down



Finally, some humor to it.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I have been keeping quiet through this and keep my opinion to myself. Spending 10 years + in moderating both at Epic and other forums, I can assure you banning a member is is never taken lightly and is always well discussed and is truly the last resort.
> 
> GSS hangs out as PASR, if you want to chat with him I am sure you are welcome to head over there. But to keep complaining about it here is unfair and disrespectful to the site owners here. If you don't like the guidelines set up, you are welcome to start your own forum.



+1


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> easy with the +1s killer
> 
> they get corporal dmc all sorts a pissed :razz:



haha... hardly..  It is lame...  imho...  but who really cares in the grand scheme of things...


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> +1



-1

ha - back to 1


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

*22:00 update - FREE GSS HQ*



22:00 update - FREE GSS HQ


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> haha... hardly..  It is lame...  imho...  but who really cares in the grand scheme of things...



you do dude

along with HUGE pictures that clog up your precious iphone screen. :razz: 

dou........ooops won't go there either.  

Ya'll want freedom of speech, freedom of expression, say people get overly sensitive, the mods are too uptight, but the moment one person says the p-word, you threaten law suits and calling the ACLU....chill

Paul said it best



Paul said:


> These.
> 
> I think everyone needs to step back and get a little perspective.
> 
> ...




it really is that simple.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> Dude... We're just havin fun... You got to get the joke..



You and Moe Ghoul maybe, but when someone suggests complaining to this site's sponsors, I think that's pretty uncool.

Nonetheless, I chuckled at the vids...



ccskier said:


> I have said it before, if steeze was/is such a nuisance than also permanately delete all of his post/threads, etc... and then use that data when speaking with sponsors.  I bet that the amount of posts he generated would be detrimental when sharing information with prospects.  Thats all I have on the subject.



What exactly are you saying?


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you do dude
> 
> along with HUGE pictures that clog up your precious iphone screen. :razz:
> 
> ...



I'll be the first to admit I'm a hypocrite.. 
But you know... a lame +1 doesn't keep me from viewing AZ like a HiRes image...  So I stand by my statement..    For real... there's a difference..  

Moderators in my opinion - should not only moderate questionable things said but also things that may be technically wrong or maybe could be done more correctly... 

As for the other thing... Thats way too long for me to read...  sorry...

And it's never quite that simple...  If it were - we wouldn't be arguing if something is a joke or not...

just sayin...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> -1
> 
> ha - back to 1



Umm wouldn't that be 0???  -1 DMC math skills


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> You and Moe Ghoul maybe, but when someone suggests complaining to this site's sponsors, I think that's pretty uncool.
> 
> Nonetheless, I chuckled at the vids...



Going after sponsors is totally unacceptable..  I would've wailed if I saw that..  But I miss a lot of stuff...

the videos are my way to diffuse the situation by adding levity...   No more - no less...  i know you aren't going to let GSS back... 

Next update tomorrow...


----------



## gladerider (Sep 22, 2009)

my 2 cents.

i see a lot of new folks on this board each year. although i don't post as much as some folks here, i've been on this board for sometime. in fact, i've been a longtime lurker before joining, so i think i've seen this board since its ealier days. so, in short, i do remember how things were around here before GSS.

i joined this board for 3 reasons:
- share information on common interest: snow sports
- awesome trip reports
- nice people answering your questions

many folks on this board have deep local (NE) knowledge. the site was sometimes dry, but i was glad such a site existed. some CT folks on this board can be clicky, but that never bothered me.

then GSS came along, and i don't think i need to say anything there. i will say one thing though, the non-ski related threads increased, IMHO. some were entertaining, some were not. but, that never bothered me either. i don't think his presence changed the value of this site, at least for me.

i spend many hours reading college football boards. i'm a rutgers football fan. i see many people get banned there as well. but normally people don't complain. why, because the core membership do not want to tolerate trolls who post irresponsibly which can ultimately hurt their team (unlike NFL, college football boards influence recruits).

i undertand that this site is not about supporting a team, but the point is this. this site has a good value proposition to its members (customers) and it is up to greg and his mods (management team) to decide how they want to preserve or change the value.

i just have one question to the management team?  does GSS's presence change the value of this site? it certainly will not change for me. if anything, i will enjoy his trip reports from Jackson Hole if he were to be allowed back. either way, i support your decision since this site's value hasn't changed for me.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Umm wouldn't that be 0???  -1 DMC math skills



The first guy that said it is technically #1 then the +1 guy is #2 ....   i come in and throw down a -1 and it knocks it back to 1.....

Your just lucky I didn't throw down a -2


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

*Serious question:* Will the metioning of GSS in Trip Reports be ok?  

Other that that, I picked the wrong night for the speakers on my desktop die. I might just have to head into the office and bring my laptop home if I can't get it to work.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> You and Moe Ghoul maybe, but when someone suggests complaining to this site's sponsors, I think that's pretty uncool.
> 
> Nonetheless, I chuckled at the vids...
> 
> ...



I am saying that sponsors will ask for activity logs/data of post counts, hits, etc...  It is probably safe to say that GSS has made this site look pretty good and has helped in the fund raising though his post counts.  It is a business, they probably don't care about the content, but look at the data.  That all.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> Your just lucky I didn't throw down a -2



Don't go there...some of us might not be able to handle that:dunce:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Don't go there...some of us might not be able to handle that:dunce:


- eleventy billion


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Don't go there...some of us might not be able to handle that:dunce:



Some #2 for 'ya Root


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Don't go there...some of us might not be able to handle that:dunce:



((a + b) -DMC) = a


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm a hypocrite..
> But you know... a lame +1 doesn't keep me from viewing AZ like a HiRes image...  So I stand by my statement..    For real... there's a difference..
> 
> Moderators in my opinion - should not only moderate questionable things said but also things that may be technically wrong or maybe could be done more correctly...
> ...



got it

your iching and my fuck you I'm irish stfu doesn't always jive..........just sayin'


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> - eleventy billion


Awesome!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Some #2 for 'ya Root


You the best doc! (Can't see the youtube on mobile az  only the bb code on a reply... hint, hint)


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> ((a + b) -DMC) = a


Blueberries and Blackbeary time! 8)


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2009)

ccskier said:


> I am saying that sponsors will ask for activity logs/data of post counts, hits, etc...  It is probably safe to say that GSS has made this site look pretty good and has helped in the fund raising though his post counts.  It is a business, they probably don't care about the content, but look at the data.  That all.



Incorrect. First of all, the forum side of this site is not at all the biggest piece of the pie as click through rates on the forums just aren't what they are on content pages. 10,000 "bump for stoke" posts just dilute things even more. Advertisers look at ROI and forums are really just better for branding than they are generating significant traffic. Anyway, this site had sponsors before GSS, had them while he was here, and will continue to do so. Nice try though.


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> got it
> 
> your iching and my fuck you I'm irish stfu doesn't always jive..........just sayin'



I'm glad we understand each other...


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You the best doc! (Can't see the youtube on mobile az  only the bb code on a reply... hint, hint)



IPhone would have to kick it to the YouTube app...  Probably happens automatically..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> IPhone would have to kick it to the YouTube app...  Probably happens automatically..


Blackberry & Opera 4.x doesn't even see a link for youtube.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


>



bump for stoke

have yet to see a better post in this thread........no offense to any of you people's acting ability or weak attempts at waxing poetic


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Incorrect. First of all, the forum side of this site is not at all the biggest piece of the pie as click through rates on the forums just aren't what they are on content pages. 10,000 "bump for stoke" posts just dilute things even more. Advertisers look at ROI and forums are really just better for branding than they are generating significant traffic. Anyway, this site had sponsors before GSS, had them while he was here, and will continue to do so. Nice try though.



Wouldn't it actually backfire on them totally if they actually managed to have that conversation?

"My mad steezy bud was banned from this site I saw your ad on"
"Oh, so you saw our ad on AlpineZone"
"Yes"
"So..  It worked then.."

:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You the best doc! (Can't see the youtube on mobile az  only the bb code on a reply... hint, hint)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK6uuZkT2qw

And if that doesn't work for 'ya, just think South park and it's favorite poo!


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> bump for stoke
> 
> have yet to see a better post in this thread........no offense to any of you people's acting ability or weak attempts at waxing poetic



just as long as you know it was done out of fun.... I'm really good...  I feel we've taken a step tonight... 

But - Final Countdown is a pretty weak attempt at a song - no offense to the Swedish songwriting ability..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> The first guy that said it is technically #1 then the +1 guy is #2 ....   i come in and throw down a -1 and it knocks it back to 1.....
> 
> Your just lucky I didn't throw down a -2



+1


----------



## dmc (Sep 22, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> +1



-infinity

HA!


----------



## marcski (Sep 22, 2009)

Love him or hate him...but I do believe there are many that will agree that....... all of this GSS stuff and threads have given AZ some more zip than its had in quite some time!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2009)

dmc said:


> -infinity
> 
> HA!



+
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+1




:-o

I need another video update from HQ!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW is this like rumspringa?


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 22, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> :uzi::flame:



I really don't have an opinion one way or the other, but this one gave me a good chuckle!  Carry on.....


----------



## faceplant (Sep 22, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Umm wouldn't that be 0???  -1 DMC math skills




*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XEduCRNTS4*

7 guzinta 28 13 times


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2009)

andyzee said:


> WOW is this like rumspringa?



I don't know what you mean by that, but I have thought on more than a few occasions that this topic would take off on Jerry Springer


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm wearing green right now in solidarity to the cause, well actually it's a coincidence.  I was already wearing this shirt when I saw DMC's video BUT:
*FREE GSS!*


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

GSS posted he does not want to come back anyway.  Time changes and heals all IMO.  Revisit in a year of so.  DMC we need more video garp from you.  The great part is your mannerisms come out in videos.  Not as much acting as one would think. I had some good laughs.  Thankx.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

Bob R said:


> GSS posted he does not want to come back anyway.  Time changes and heals all IMO.  Revisit in a year of so.  DMC we need more video garp from you.  The great part is your mannerisms come out in videos.  Not as much acting as one would think. I had some good laughs.  Thankx.



After all this time, I would think that people would know a rouse from GSS when they see one!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

Well its the 2nd time he has posted that.  You are right though:idea:.  I, unlike you will be glad to see these threads go.   Nothing really against GSS.  Time to get into the ski mode.  This issue had been beaten to death.  best thing out these are the vids.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

Bob R said:


> Well its the 2nd time he has posted that.  You are right though:idea:.  I, unlike you will be glad to see these threads go.   Nothing really against GSS.  Time to get into the ski mode.  This issue had been beaten to death.  best thing out these are the vids.



The vids did have me bursting out in laughter even without any blueberry wheat beer!


----------



## faceplant (Sep 23, 2009)

just took a peak over there
whoa- that boys hotter then the hinges of hell


well time wounds all heals i suppose

:-D


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

I just scanned the thread. I came up with 28 posters in the thread, and more comments about the vids than GSS.  Maybe snoseek is right.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I see an Oscar in your future...been laughing my ass off!
> 
> Okay, my $.02;
> 
> ...



Well put. Banning someone for breaking forum rules is one thing, but arbitrarily banning a topic for discussion simply because you don't like it is another. Sad.

And why the hell can't you people sick of discussing this allow your mouse to pass over the thread? Seems so simple, yet for many of you apparently impossible.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

free gss morning update


----------



## snoseek (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> free gss morning update



I like the Sundown Background-well done! You do good work.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

snoseek said:


> I like the Sundown Background-well done! You do good work.



If I had to do it on a PC it not have been done... MAC makes it easy...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'll be the first to admit I'm a hypocrite..
> But you know... a lame +1 doesn't keep me from viewing AZ like a HiRes image... So I stand by my statement.. For real... there's a difference..


 
Back to that one.  Wow, old news.  On my AZ mobile, you have to open the image to view it.  So, thake your own advice and don't click or touch it to open it.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I'm with HPD on this one.
> 
> I didn't read the 'nail in the coffin' comment(s), so I can't say in the end (and it isn't my forum to say, anyway)... But I will say, there has been plenty of thinly veiled (and some not so) political talk on here that has never resulted in the ban hammer being wielded before... So I can certainly see how some would say that the mods were looking for an excuse to ban him...
> 
> ...



I agree with this 100%! Sad to see the site losing it's most entertaining member, as well as it's largest contributor. And not just useless or funny posts, but quality ski content. 

Just as sad is what he was banned for. Technicaly he may have be banned for breaking forum rules, but I still suspect it was mostly due to a very vocal minority of members ( and perhaps a couple mods) that constantly complained. Clearly the majority of people here support GSS.

Almost more sad than the banning itself is the censorship of this topic going forward. Why a single thread couldn't be kept alive is beyond me. Clearly the tone of moderation on this site is changing and only time will tell how that works out.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Back to that one.  Wow, old news.  On my AZ mobile, you have to open the image to view it.  So, thake your own advice and don't click or touch it to open it.



Yo....  Genius...  First of all it was a MODERATOR that brought it up...
AND...
How the F am I supposed to know a HiRes image is lurking in the thread?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

Seems like the minority are the ones complaining.

Just post after post.

   Other sites do have polices about commenting on Banned posters and how they treat moderators.  You may not agree, but nothing new.

   Really glad I don't care.

  DMC that was freeking funny. The sundown tie in really made light out of soemthing personal to some.  Still laughing, and my office wants to know why.  hard one to explain.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Back to that one.  Wow, old news.  On my AZ mobile, you have to open the image to view it.  So, thake your own advice and don't click or touch it to open it.





dmc said:


> Yo....  Genius...  First of all it was a MODERATOR that brought it up...
> AND...
> How the F am I supposed to know a HiRes image is lurking in the thread?



You guys need to go spend some quality time together at Sundown, have a beer, and make-up.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> free gss morning update



Love the Sundown backdrop! Well-played. I agree. You should continue these after the Free GSS crusade is over.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys need to go spend some quality time together at Sundown, have a beer, and make-up.



I'm sick of that guy... He can kiss me white ass..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> The final message from FREE GSS HQ before the crackdown...



Awesome. A+. Seriously.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh and Sundown looks huge in the video! LOL


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Love the Sundown backdrop! Well-played. I agree. You should continue these after the Free GSS crusade is over.



No... It's only to advance the cause..  Taped recorded reports release on sketchy ski websites going forward...  We can't risk a drone(one who drones on and on) taking us out...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh and Sundown looks huge in the video! LOL



 A little theme music, while reading below............

Overexposure to Sundown has it's dangers.

http://seniors-health-medicare.suite101.com/article.cfm/sundown_syndrome_in_the_elderly


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

Reminds me of the boss hog snow reports:beer:.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you do dude
> 
> along with HUGE pictures that clog up your precious iphone screen. :razz:
> 
> ...




I think it is time to moderate the moderator.  Do you guys do that?


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I think it is time to moderate the moderator.  Do you guys do that?



He is quite subjective... And tends to poke back after things have passed under the bridge to stir things up...

But really not my decision..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I'm GSS'd out. Time for skiing!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> If I had to do it on a PC it not have been done... MAC makes it easy...


This is the first thing you've said that makes sense!



wa-loaf said:


> I think I'm GSS'd out. Time for skiing!


Amen!!!
Where's that damn Snow!!!?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Yo.... Genius... First of all it was a MODERATOR that brought it up...
> AND...
> How the F am I supposed to know a HiRes image is lurking in the thread?


 

The kinder and gentler DMC is gone. BTW, I think you brought it up in the thread.  I do not recall a moderator saying anything about this.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/60762-...sitive-about-your-home-mountain-thread-3.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I think it is time to moderate the moderator.  Do you guys do that?



contrary to minority opinion, I think I'm speaking for all of the moderators in that we are all most concerned with being members here first and foremost. Moderating isn't something that is really enjoyed, but is necessary in small doses to maintain a reasonably civil atmosphere.  The benefit of maintaining that atmosphere is considerable industry involvement and support that simply would not be present in a site like NSZ.  Is it subjective, yep.  So are the rules in all walks of life.

As for my comments you quoted, call it a bit of humor to point out the rather obvious hypocrisy of many of the folks who are being so vocal in their dislike of recent decisions.  You sir, are further proving my point by quoting me.  Thank you!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You guys need to go spend some quality time together at Sundown, have a beer, and make-up.


 
I am not a Sundowner, BTW.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh and Sundown looks huge in the video! LOL



I was thinking the same thing.  There is no way that map makes it look like that place has a 475' vertical...unless of course that map was made on a 1:1 scale!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2009)

marcski said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  There is no way that map makes it look like that place has a 475' vertical...unless of course that map was made on a 1:1 scale!



The mighty Ski Sundown actually has 600+ feet of vert.  Feel the fun bitches!  ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I am not a Sundowner, BTW.



It was a joke. Neither is DMC.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> contrary to minority opinion, I think I'm speaking for all of the moderators in that we are all most concerned with being members here first and foremost. Moderating isn't something that is really enjoyed, but is necessary in small doses to maintain a reasonably civil atmosphere.  The benefit of maintaining that atmosphere is considerable industry involvement and support that simply would not be present in a site like NSZ.  Is it subjective, yep.  So are the rules in all walks of life.
> 
> As for my comments you quoted, call it a bit of humor to point out the rather obvious hypocrisy of many of the folks who are being so vocal in their dislike of recent decisions.  You sir, are further proving my point by quoting me.  Thank you!



Darn it I hate proving point.   BLAH BLAH BLAH.   I did not see an answer to the question in there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Darn it I hate proving point.   BLAH BLAH BLAH.   I did not see an answer to the question in there.



I sawry, but they don't make glasses to help people read between the lines


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> It was a joke. Neither is DMC.


 

Humor. :wink:


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> contrary to minority opinion, I think I'm speaking for all of the moderators in that we are all most concerned with being members here first and foremost. Moderating isn't something that is really enjoyed, but is necessary in small doses to maintain a reasonably civil atmosphere.  The benefit of maintaining that atmosphere is considerable industry involvement and support that simply would not be present in a site like NSZ.  Is it subjective, yep.  So are the rules in all walks of life.
> 
> As for my comments you quoted, call it a bit of humor to point out the rather obvious hypocrisy of many of the folks who are being so vocal in their dislike of recent decisions.  You sir, are further proving my point by quoting me.  Thank you!



Don't kid yourself...industry involvement and support will go to most any website if and when there is skier-traffic and membership support.  It's free marketing for ski areas.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I sawry, but they don't make glasses to help people read between the lines



Oh so it was a riddle.   I am not good at that game.   I am really really dumb and do not understand.   The questions was do the mods moderate the mods.   Thank you in advance for your dumded down answer.   You can't resist not answering. HAHA


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Darn it I hate proving point.   BLAH BLAH BLAH.   I did not see an answer to the question in there.



Sometimes, the utter lack of response to your question by members speaks much more then ANY official response could.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> I agree with this 100%! Sad to see the site losing it's most entertaining member, as well as it's largest contributor. And not just useless or funny posts, but quality ski content.
> 
> Just as sad is what he was banned for. Technicaly he may have be banned for breaking forum rules, but I still suspect it was mostly due to a very vocal minority of members ( and perhaps a couple mods) that constantly complained. Clearly the majority of people here support GSS.
> 
> Almost more sad than the banning itself is the censorship of this topic going forward. Why a single thread couldn't be kept alive is beyond me. Clearly the tone of moderation on this site is changing and only time will tell how that works out.


 
+2


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> WOW is this like rumspringa?





deadheadskier said:


> I don't know what you mean by that, but I have thought on more than a few occasions that this topic would take off on Jerry Springer



Rumspringa is an Amish thing.  The Amish teens and twentysomethings can go out in the world of the "English" and do whatever they want while they decide whether to join the Amish church.

*FREE GSS!*


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> The kinder and gentler DMC is gone. BTW, I think you brought it up in the thread.  I do not recall a moderator saying anything about this.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/60762-...sitive-about-your-home-mountain-thread-3.html



Nope DHS brought it up....

And you jumped on it...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> It was a joke. Neither is DMC.



The level of non-joke getting concerns me....


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Humor. :wink:



Thing about you is.. You only laugh after someone tells you it's a joke...  And only after you make some sort of chest thumping statement...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Thing about you is.. You only laugh after someone tells you it's a joke... And only after you make some sort of chest thumping statement...


 
U are wound up tight.  Aren't u?  No chesting thumping.   Just stating that I was not a member of the Sundown group.  Give it a rest.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Nope DHS brought it up....
> 
> And you jumped on it...


 
In this thread,  I thought u mean the original whining session.  Got ya!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> The level of non-joke getting concerns me....




no, the joke is this statement coming from the guy who holds the world record for internet tantrums.....


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> no, the joke is this statement coming from the guy who holds the world record for internet tantrums.....



huh...  tantrums... wow.... 


Well.. then...  i thought you were a decent dude.. but now... Go F yourself....


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> huh... tantrums... wow....
> 
> 
> Well.. then... i thought you were a decent dude.. but now... Go F yourself....


 
U sure love to use that statement.   Honestly, lately u have been throwing tantrums.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> In this thread,  I thought u mean the original whining session.  Got ya!



just another bad example of a Moderator doing something to start some shit...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> U sure love to use that statement.   Honestly, lately u have been throwing tantrums.



Why don't you just shut the F up?  

You have got to be the lamest person i've encountered on the net in a while...

Please.... Go F yourself...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> why don't you just shut the f up?
> 
> You have got to be the lamest person i've encountered on the net in a while...
> 
> Please.... Go f yourself...



+dmc ;-)


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

Easy, guys, Don't make me lock this before the time is up... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> huh...  tantrums... wow....
> 
> 
> Well.. then...  i thought you were a decent dude.. but now... Go F yourself....



Oh waaaaaaaaaa

You gonna throw another tantrum because someone called it like they see it.

Maybe he's just having a little fun, you should relax, you're taking the internet too seriously.

If you don't want to read his responses then just don't read them, seems like a simple enough concept to me.

Maybe you should chill the eff out and read what you want to read and not blast what you don't like.

Seems like a good change to me.

Waaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Easy, guys, Don't make me lock this before the time is up... :lol:



Please lock the "tool box" - I'm sick of those dudes...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh waaaaaaaaaa
> 
> You gonna throw another tantrum because someone called it like they see it.
> 
> ...



nice... from a Moderator...

this why this site is so lame...  

So hear we go...

bvibert - Please shut the F up.... I'm sick of your shti too...  
You absolutely suck as a moderator...


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh waaaaaaaaaa
> 
> You gonna throw another tantrum because someone called it like they see it.
> 
> ...



Nice work, Brian. :roll: You just validated the whole "if you don't like GSS, ignore him" argument... :razz:

Or perhaps you're cleverly trying to demonstrate how that approach doesn't always work?

Ski season is coming!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice work, Brian. :roll: You just validated the whole "if you don't like GSS, ignore him" argument... :razz:
> 
> Or perhaps you're cleverly trying to demonstrate how that approach doesn't always work?
> 
> Ski season is coming!



Just giving him a taste of his own medicine.  No obviously it doesn't always work, especially when applied to him.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

i love how mods push things here and then get all self righteous...

FREE GSS


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> nice... from a Moderator...
> 
> this why this site is so lame...
> 
> ...



If you don't like what I don't write then just don't read it.  That's your mantra lately isn't it?

No quite that cut and dry is it?


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Just giving him a taste of his own medicine.  No obviously it doesn't always work, especially when applied to him.



Thanks Doc...

It does work...  I get it...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If you don't like what I don't write then just don't read it.  That's your mantra lately isn't it?
> 
> No quite that cut and dry is it?



I not telling you to stop....

I'm just going at tools that come at me...

there's difference genius...  your not that bright... are you?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> i love how mods push things here and then get all self righteous...
> 
> FREE GSS


 

U are wound up tighter then a balloon knot!:flame:


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> U are wound up tighter then a balloon knot!:flame:



Your balloon knot got popped last night...


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> nice... from a Moderator...
> 
> this why this site is so lame...
> 
> ...



Wait a second.  Suddenly, being as mod means you CAN'T have your own opinion?  Like, all the users can bitch about how you think they are as mods, but when the mods say how they think of you as a user, their bad mods?  There's an answer then.  Let them all have honorary mod titles so the whole lot of em can STFU.  :-D


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh waaaaaaaaaa
> 
> You gonna throw another tantrum because someone called it like they see it.
> 
> ...



Too bad this isn't truly the opinion of the moderators, as if it were, this issue and the corresponding threads wouldn't exist!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> I not telling you to stop....
> 
> I'm just going at tools that come at me...
> 
> there's difference genius...  your not that bright... are you?



you're

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> I not telling you to stop....
> 
> I'm just going at tools that come at me...
> 
> there's difference genius...  your not that bright... are you?



So when you say:



> bvibert - Please shut the F up.... I'm sick of your shti too..



That's not asking me to stop?  And you say I'm not bright?


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's not asking me to stop?  And you say I'm not bright?




So now your calling me stupid?  WTF?

Great moderation...  FREE GSS!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

And here I thought this thread was going to just die a quiet death...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> And here I thought this thread was going to just die a quiet death...



it wouldve been fine if your mods could control themselves and not stoke fires...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> So now your calling me stupid?  WTF?
> 
> Great moderation...  FREE GSS!!



Oh, so it's ok for you to call me not bright?  But I can't have the same question towards you?  Seems awfully one sided to me.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Your balloon knot got popped last night...


 
Wish I could think that quickly and cleverly. :uzi:


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> And here I thought this thread was going to just die a quiet death...



Proves one major point to me.

My original concerns where actually about GSS getting banned.  Nice to know that half of this movement has fug-all to do with GSS.  He thinks he's rallying his possee, but at this point, I'm not sure who's putting who up to the podium.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> it wouldve been fine if your mods could control themselves and not stoke fires...



d - keep it real. This is exactly what you all want. Now you have something else to talk about on Andyzone.

One thing is for certain about this whole situation. It's really brought out the worst in everyone. I wonder if GSS is sitting back and laughing at all of us.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> it wouldve been fine if your mods could control themselves and not stoke fires...



calmer than you are


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> d - keep it real. This is exactly what you all want. Now you have something else to talk about on Andyzone.
> 
> One thing is for certain about this whole situation. It's really brought out the worst in everyone. I wonder if GSS is sitting back and laughing at all of us.



Seriously dmc, you came in here with the sole intention of stoking fires.  So there you go, I helped you out.  I really don't see the problem.  Are you saying that it's ok for you to stoke fires, but not anyone else?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I wonder if GSS is sitting back and laughing at all of us.



Actually he hasn't figured out how to use a proxy yet and has no idea.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Wish I could think that quickly and cleverly. :uzi:



That would require a modicum intelligence...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Seriously dmc, you came in here with the sole intention of stoking fires.  So there you go, I helped you out.  I really don't see the problem.  Are you saying that it's ok for you to stoke fires, but not anyone else?



Because you moderate...   Because if you would've just stepped away in 4 short hours this would've been done...

i actually came back to have some fun and make the videos...  Add light to the situation...  Greg told me to chlll... i wanted to do something.. i thought it was pretty funny..

now i'm sure you, DHS and puckit are going to dig up my words against me... 

So please have at it...

Tell me how much i suck... and how much of a hypocrite I am...  Cause thats what a god moderator does...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> calmer than you are



Unlucky for you that I am indeed wound up tight right now and this NOW provides a place where i can let off some steam...


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

4 and a half more hours everybody... :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Unlucky for you that I am indeed wound up tight right now and this NOW provides a place where i can let off some steam...



you're being very undude dmc


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

I think a new video is in order.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you're being very undude dmc



I really don't fit into a mold...  

I am stressed out in real life...

Sorry...   Better that I just step away then risk the temptation of jumping in..


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think a new video is in order.



studios closed...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Because you moderate...   Because if you would've just stepped away in 4 short hours this would've been done...
> 
> i actually came back to have some fun and make the videos...  Add light to the situation...  Greg told me to chlll... i wanted to do something.. i thought it was pretty funny..
> 
> ...



I'm a user first, a moderator second.  I don't know why I'm held to some double standard and not allowed to have my own opinion.  

Your way of having fun is clearly to stir up shit, cause that's what you did when you came back.  However whenever anyone stirs up any shit that you don't like you can't take it.  It goes both ways dmc, don't dish it out if you can't take it.

You were not adding light to a situation, you were stirring up shit pure and simple.

Unlike you and many others I don't thrive on knocking people down, so I'm done with this.  I think I proven my point.

Try taking your own advice, think about it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> I am stressed out in real life...
> 
> Sorry...   Better that I just step away then risk the temptation of jumping in..



Understood, and walking away for now is the high road. Just take it.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> That would require a modicum intelligence...


 
Or in ur case a *scintilla of intelligence.*


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I think a new video is in order.



here's a mildly nsfw one.  In times like these, I wish Scott Baio was a member to help us work through our feelings :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Or in ur case a *scintilla of intelligence.*




later... tool...


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> I really don't fit into a mold...
> 
> I am stressed out in real life...
> 
> Sorry...   Better that I just step away then risk the temptation of jumping in..



I'd sit back and question exactly what your fighting.  Becouse you sure as hell haven't been bitching about GSSing being banned for the last 4 pages.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> later... tool...


 

There u go again using ur second favorite phase. Naming calling again. I am so hurt.:wink:

Just like Bvibert said,  Dish it out, but can't take it (paraphrasing of course).


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm a user first, a moderator second.  I don't know why I'm held to some double standard and not allowed to have my own opinion.
> 
> Your way of having fun is clearly to stir up shit, cause that's what you did when you came back.  However whenever anyone stirs up any shit that you don't like you can't take it.  It goes both ways dmc, don't dish it out if you can't take it.
> 
> ...



F you... I can take it... I'd stand toe to toe with you if the cards weren't stacked...

You f'in stir up shti too... And don't think you don't....

YOUR SUCH A GREAT PERSON!!!  yeah...  HAHA...
There was a time I wouldn't ever read a thread that your were in because something was exposed that makes you less the great..  And it embarrassed the fukc out of me to have to even know about it....


done.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> There u go again using ur second favorite phase. Naming calling again. I am so hurt.:wink:



You not a tool.. your a total douche...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

tcharron said:


> I'd sit back and question exactly what your fighting.  Becouse you sure as hell haven't been bitching about GSSing being banned for the last 4 pages.



I hate bad authority...  I like good authority... But can't stand it when someone that controls the situation suks...

I reall have to step away...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> You not a tool.. your a total douche...


 


There u go again.  Have I called u any names?  U need to sit back and throw a few back.  U need to take a lesson from Syndy Fife.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm glad my client is here for this meeting....This is getting boring!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry my personal matters embarrass you dmc.  Sure, I've made mistakes in life, I owned up to them and moved on.  It's funny that people who weren't involved can't seem to move on and keep bringing it back up.  I guess it all goes back to those people that have to knock others down, for whatever reason.

I've never claimed to be a great person, nor have I claimed to never stir shit up.  I am human after all, and I am flawed.  Sorry to let you down.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Actually he hasn't figured out how to use a proxy yet and has no idea.



This is so true!  You crack me up, Wa-loaf!


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm sorry my personal matters embarrass you dmc.  Sure, I've made mistakes in life, I owned up to them and moved on.  It's funny that people who weren't involved can't seem to move on and keep bringing it back up.  I guess it all goes back to those people that have to knock others down, for whatever reason.
> 
> I've never claimed to be a great person, nor have I claimed to never stir shit up.  I am human after all, and I am flawed.  Sorry to let you down.



Just saying.. judge not lest ye be judged...

i can assure you i was not let down... Just didn't know what was going on and why anyone would even begin to talk about that kinda stuff in such a public forum...   
I didn't even know what exactly happend until GSS told me 3 weeks ago...

Let me ask you...
Who do I knock?  Really... the moderators?  PHukIT?    And now 2Knees cause he's been a total douche...  Sev yesterday cause she was boring me but i generally enjoy her banter....   

Other then that..  who?  Most of what I hear is support...  And from people whom I consider to not be total tools...  

This sound like a moderator with a personal grudge if you ask me...  And i know your not so calm down...


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> I hate bad authority...  I like good authority... But can't stand it when someone that controls the situation suks...
> 
> I reall have to step away...



So you think all the mods AND the guy who owns the site sucks..

You're here, why, exactly?  You HATE the people here, you don't LIKE being around them, and yet your here to explain exactly why YOU think GSS should be allowed back.

At this point?  I really hope that the mods don't think less of GSS because of the crap your dishing out.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Just saying.. judge not lest ye be judged...
> 
> i can assure you i was not let down... Just didn't know what was going on and why anyone would even begin to talk about that kinda stuff in such a public forum...
> I didn't even know what exactly happend until GSS told me 3 weeks ago...
> ...


 
Why do you have to call people names?  I just don't get.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Why do you have to call people names?  I just don't get.




i don't know it just flows... seems to be catching on over in Andy land...


woof woof...  go git it boy!!!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> i don't know it just flows... seems to be catching on over in Andy land...
> 
> 
> woof woof... go git it boy!!!


 
Like I said, U can't take the same heat that u dish out.  If someone gives it back u go pyscho biatch on their ass.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Like I said, U can't take the same heat that u dish out.  If someone gives it back u go pyscho biatch on their ass.



You you stop talking about asses!

I mean really..  It's just not the right place...  I really am not into that kind of thing...  I'm flattered... but.. no...


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2009)

Bump for stoke!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> You you stop talking about asses!
> 
> I mean really.. It's just not the right place... I really am not into that kind of thing... I'm flattered... but.. no...


 
How is this?


----------



## Madroch (Sep 23, 2009)

Yikes... without reading the previous 19 pages, the fact that there are 19 pages leads me to believe this board needs to let this go, and should have done so two weeks ago.  GSS is gone, and if that really offends anyone, find somewhere else to get your skiing stoke... I like it here, with or without GSS (I enjoyed him most of the time, at least what I could see), because I find the majority of the contributers informative and/or entertaining (even when off color).  But 5 threads and a hundred pages of this crap I can live without.  And while I can ignore it, the more it becomes the focus of this forum the more it detracts from the other positives, of which I think there are many.  

Let it snow, let GSS go and understand that when it is your board, you can do whatever you please, unitl then live with it or leave.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> How is this?



well... If thats what your into...
i'm starting to think the Christian Conservatives are right about gay people hooking up... I guess it does lead to people wanting to "be" with animals....

Hey.. whatever...  enjoy!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> well... If thats what your into...
> i'm starting to think the Christian Conservatives are right about gay people hooking up... I guess it does lead to people wanting to "be" with animals....
> 
> Hey.. whatever... enjoy!


 
I thought Hippies were all on the left. Are you going to the right?

BTW,  that was a short step back.  All of five seconds.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I thought Hippies were all on the left. Are you going to the right?
> 
> BTW,  that was a short step back.  All of five seconds.



Like you always say - swing both ways - never go home alone...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> Like you always say - swing both ways - never go home alone...



You are admitting now. Good for u.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> You are admitting now. Good for u.



I definitely admitted to what you said..  very good observation!!

Your good..


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> I definitely admitted to what you said.. very good observation!!
> 
> Your good..


 

Wit is not an obvious strong point.  I take it.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> Wit is not an obvious strong point.  I take it.



yeah...  I'm pretty unfunny...  I'll admit it...  most people think I'm pretty boring...

you win...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think this is about GSS anymore ...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think this is about GSS anymore ...



was it really ever?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think this is about GSS anymore ...


 
It is all about me.  If you don't like it then leave.  I have taken control of this thread.  Step away.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> was it really ever?



no never...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> It is all about me.  If you don't like it then leave.  I have taken control of this thread.  Step away.



yes you have...  I will step away... You should be a moderator...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> no never...


 
 How long will it be this time 10 seconds of step away time?


What a buzz kill !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

And now a short intermission and message from our sponsor







On sale currently over at Tramdock.

Now back to the show!!!!!!


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> was it really ever?



For some no, but for others YES! GSS will be missed by many. And others just aren't all that happy about how it went down. Personally I am sick of discussing it, but with less than 3 hours left to do it and a boring day at work, what the hell!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

I may be the first to be banned from the NSZone.  I am being moderated over there.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 23, 2009)

There's no way I'm reading all the posts in this thread...screw it all, I'm going Mountain Biking!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 23, 2009)

I am late to this historic thread...


----------



## playoutside (Sep 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I am late to this historic thread...


 
historic?  more like histrionics!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I am late to this historic thread...




You could add maps.  We have videos.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I proved my point over at the nszone.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

I think there should be a rule that peoples' signature lines cannot be longer than there actual posts!



Needed to get at least one more post in here for prosperity's sake before its locked down!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2009)

who will get last post before the lock???


----------



## faceplant (Sep 23, 2009)

would u take gss back if he goes to the same shrink osme/iwont went to?


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2009)

One final bump for GSS!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 23, 2009)

Free the steeze!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2009)

Riverskier said:


> One final bump for GSS!



I should have it.


----------



## marcski (Sep 23, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I think I proved my point over at the nszone.



I think you should think again.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't lose sight of the culture and the people....  Watch Hotdog...  Downhill Racer.. We are a diverse bunch.... never lose sight of that...


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

I think we should table this matter until 2010, which could very well happen.  In the meantime, stop tossing his corpse up to try to prove some sort of self-centered point.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2009)

*Steeze loves 80's stoke*


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2009)

30 minutes and counting until your right to express yourself is stripped away.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

andyzee said:


> 30 minutes and counting until your right to express yourself is stripped away.



Riiiiiight..

Well in that case..  KISS IT!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

OBV, this entire thread needs to be ended with this final video..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 23, 2009)

*The Moderator song*


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

tcharron said:


> OBV, this entire thread needs to be ended with this final video..



Man, stop spamming.  My YouTube quote 4tw.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, that was fun.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nearly time!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 23, 2009)

Any last videos from The HQ?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lock it!


----------

